# Bellatulum protocorms fallen to one side



## marqdiego (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi guys, I wanted to ask you about my bellatulums protocorms. It has fallen to one side and i don't know if i have to worry. Each one is about 2mm, should i replate them?

Help please, i don't wannna lose them
And sorry about my english :-(

Two pics, in the second one all is fallen to one side.


----------



## troy (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice job on the germination!! How long has it taken so far? Don't know if tilting your protos did any harm


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 12, 2016)

Nah they should be fine from what I've seen with other genera


----------



## marqdiego (Jul 13, 2016)

thank you both. I sowed the seeds on april 7th, so 3 months. The culture medium is Orchimax with activated charcoal(duchefa biochemie) + pinapple juice and 8g/L of agar.


----------



## eteson (Jul 13, 2016)

they will do it fine! do not worry... let them start to root and then it would be time for a replate.


----------



## Spaph (Jul 17, 2016)

marqdiego said:


> thank you both. I sowed the seeds on april 7th, so 3 months. The culture medium is Orchimax with activated charcoal(duchefa biochemie) + pinapple juice and 8g/L of agar.



Great work :clap: How much pinapple juice did you add? Do you also have exact measures of how much of the Orchimax you used?


----------



## marqdiego (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you.
Pinapple juice 50ml/L
Orchimax came in a bottle of 27,3g/L


----------



## Spaph (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice to see slipper babies!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2016)

They will grow towards the light; like all plants.


----------



## marqdiego (Aug 1, 2016)

It is till growing


----------



## Spaph (Aug 1, 2016)

Right on!


----------



## marqdiego (Aug 2, 2016)

Spaph said:


> Right on!



Thank you @Spaph
I've saw all of your pictures in Flickr, during a hour or more, is just amazing. Great job. I feel so envious ;-)


----------



## troy (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking forward to seiing your bellatulums bloom!! Keep us posted, also during the compot stage I found using coarse sand with small chunks of broken clay brick promotes rooting, keeping constant moist, not dry or wet and very warm, good luck!!!!


----------



## Spaph (Aug 4, 2016)

marqdiego said:


> Thank you @Spaph
> I've saw all of your pictures in Flickr, during a hour or more, is just amazing. Great job. I feel so envious ;-)


Thank you


----------

